# Insurgents offer U.S. 30-day truce to get out of Iraq (CNN News)



## Yrys (23 Dec 2006)

A bit similar (?like) that other thread, but its not the same people
 that are offering to help the US move...

Iran 'will help US to leave Iraq' (BBC News) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54369.0.html

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/12/22/iraq.main/index.html



> BAGHDAD, Iraq (CNN) -- The leader of an umbrella organization for
> Iraqi insurgent groups is offering the United States a one-month truce to
> withdraw all U.S. forces from Iraq and turn over its military bases "to the
> mujahedeen of the Islamic state."
> ...


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Dec 2006)

Oh my.
Leave "heavy weapons" behind? So they can take those and send them taliban in astan?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Dec 2006)

I wonder if they realize that Iraq is not like WWI, where there are major chances of being overrun and slaughtered. The US isnt going to be intimidated by threats like "leave your guns and you can go home safely"


----------



## CrazyCanuck (23 Dec 2006)

They could always rig the bases to explode when the insurgents move into them  Though I don't exactly support that war I still know who holds the moral high ground, so I shall send the insurgents this cheery holiday message: Take your truce and shove it up your *** :threat:


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Dec 2006)

Ha!

I guess they can always try to force us to leave.

They are a weak beaten force, scraping the bottom of the barrel, and using gutless tactics, but we can't really give them are best while trying to be PC about it.

How about more troops and less MEDIA for starters.


Merry Christmas,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (24 Dec 2006)

The MSC is a well known Iranian front...


----------

